# how to re-introduce bully fish?



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks,

i have a question, i have a bully red rubin peacock keeps bullying the yellow regal peacock of roughly same size.
since then i have removed the bully red rubin peacock to a isolated tank to live with P.nyerreri.

the yellow regal peacock is recovering nicely for 2 weeks now in my all male tank.
none other fishes in the all male tank is aggressive to the yellow regal peacock after observation for 2 weeks so far.

question, how to re-introduce bully fish?
they are different colors red and yellow.
why did the red rubin get aggressive to the yellow regal?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do not re-introduce bully fish, I rehome them. I find the same thing just happens again. As stated many times, all male tanks are hit or miss and what works in one tank may not work in another tank. No particular explanation.

Baenschi (Regal) have a rep for being small and peaceful. I did not find that to be true with mine, but maybe yours is more true to the reputation. You could try a different type of yellow peacock, I like stuartgranti Maleri Maleri Island.

Also it is possible the red rubin is a hybrid (not supposed to be, but could happen) and will be aggressive no matter who else you add.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DJ

maybe my red rubin is a german red instead as i browse thru the profiles.

but i am going to isolate the red for at least 2-3 months to see if i can re-introduce it back to all male tank. i 'll let the yellow regal establish his terrority and presence in the tank first.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

johnchor said:


> hello DJ
> 
> maybe my red rubin is a german red instead as i browse thru the profiles.
> 
> but i am going to isolate the red for at least 2-3 months to see if i can re-introduce it back to all male tank. i 'll let the yellow regal establish his terrority and presence in the tank first.


It worked for me in the case of my albino strawberry peacock when he was mercilessly attacking my sunburst. It took 2 months but they pretty much ignored each other after that. I think a lot of it depends on the fishes personality or traits. My sunburst was more passive whereas my albino was the opposite. The albino was already in the tank when the sunburst was added. I removed the albino for 2 months and reintroduced and in the 2 months the sunburst became more comfortable and more confident.

Again...it really all depends on the fish. All you can do is try. Remember though....if you remove the tank boss then another fish, if they are mature enough, is going to take over. I have found many times that it is the fish being bullied as it posed the biggest threat in the eyes of the fish doing the bullying. The new tank boss may be more aggressive. Right now my tank boss is the albino but he doesn't rule with an iron fist. He chases fish away from his spot, which is not very big, then goes back to his spot. Again this is not always the case. Just passing along what I have noticed.

I am very guilty of trying to psychoanalyze the behaviors of my fish. I watch for hours every evening. Noticing everything. Like DJ mentioned...very hit or miss.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi razor!

thanks for your valuable feedback!
my german red peacock is not the boss of the tank, it only bully the yellow regal peacock. 
the actual boss in my tank now is the yellow lab male. he is not really aggressive... but no one dare to touch him, sometimes he chase off others near his cave. 2nd boss is the blockhead he get nippy at times but no real damage. and 3rd boss is the taiwan reef.
now the yellow regal is happy in my tank after i removed the german red. i can see his body recovering from scars, fins are slowing growing back.
i really hope the german red can go back one day. they look stunning together!


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

I once moved some fish around pulling a very bossy Kenyi out and housing it in a 10G by irtself for a few days while I relocated some fish into my 30G Hospital tank.
After a little over a 3 weeks in the 10G I pulled the Kenyi and put it back into the 55 so I could put some babies into the 10G. I netted the Kenyi dumped it into the 55 and went to the 30 to catch the babies and in the time it took me to turn around my wife said they were fighting. Sure enough the Kenyi is in a lip lock with one of my Metriaclima Callainos, less than 5 seconds. She was watching the whole thing and he swam out of the net right into confrontation! Until I get my new tank, Hopefully a 180G, the Kenyi will be employeed keeping my 30G Hospital tank cycled!!!


----------

